

The Path - thesyndicate
http://bhargreaves.com/2011/08/path/

======
vnchr
"Paths" seem like the ideal organizing principle for lean web services. I
think if my company made this part of our vocabulary, it would indeed make our
processes more lean for improving UX, managing marketing and feature
prioritization.

